# Tote Frösche auskeschern?



## Nordlicht123 (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

wie schon berichtet haben alle Fische in unserem 2011 neu angelegten Teich überlebt. Die __ Frösche allerdings nicht. Alle mausetot........Na ja 1-2 haben merkwürdigerweise überlebt.

Die meisten totenFrösche habe ich rausgekeschert aber ein paar sind noch drin, irgendwie kriege ich die mit dem Kescher nicht zu packen...Was meint ihr können die getrost drin bleiben oder schadet das???Ich würd sie ja drin lassen, passiert in der Natur doch auch, oder?

Und dann habe ich an meiner Teichfolie komplett einen grünen Bewuchs (etwas lägere Fäden), sieht besser aus als die schwarze Folie,  krieg ich auch nicht ab. Was kann das sein?

Und, soll ich den Teich mitz nem Schlammsauger aussaugen (viele alte Blätter auf dem Grund) oder können die drin bleiben?

Gruß


----------



## LotP (26. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hi,
Frösche würde ich versuchen rauszubringen. Ich der freien Natur sind noch Schlagen, Wasserratten und alles mögliche da,  was den Kadaver entsorgt. Im Gartenteich wird's warscheinlich erheblich länger dauern und zu faulen anfangen.
Der Bewuchs dürfen Fadenalgen sein. Die Gegen recht schwer ab. Nich so schön wie andere Pflanzen. Nehmen aber letztlich auch Nährstoffe mit raus und produzieren Sauerstoff.
Wenn saugen, dann jetzt im Frühjahr. Ich würd's machen. V.a. wenn man FIsche drin hat.


----------



## Mops (26. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hi,
ich würde auch sagen, raus damit. Wenn du mit dem Kescher nicht dran kommst, angel sie mit nem langen Stock o.ä. zu dir ran und hol sie dann mit dem Kescher raus.

Gruß in die Abendsonne
Mops


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hi,
hol sie auf jeden Fall raus. In einem sehr großen Teich gibt es __ Schnecken und anderes Getier, was sie dann langsam abbaut.
In einem kleinen Gartenteich kann durch die Verwesung schnell das Wasser kippen.


----------



## admh (26. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Fäden:
Um diese Jahreszeit würde ich sagen, dass es die ersten Ansätze der Fadenalgen sind. In ein paar Wochen weißt Du mehr. 

Auch bei 3000l Teich wird so schnell nichts "kippen". Es werden aufgrund der Nahrung Bakterien und Kleinstlebewesen wachsen und diese werden von größeren Lebewesen gefressen. 
Probiere es einfach aus. Zuletzt habe ich einen __ Goldfisch im Teich liegen lassen. Am Ende kam er an die Oberfläche und die Katze hat ihn geholt.
Lass der Natur ihren Lauf und beobachte. Beim nächsten mal kannst Du es dann anders machen.

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Totes Viechzeug hat in einem Teich nichts zu suchen ... also raus damit. Ob mit dem Kecher oder einem Schlammsauger ist völlig egal ... Hauptsache raus.
Der Belag an der Folie ist der normale Algenteppich. Laß den bloß dran ... den braucht der Teich zum alljährlichen stabilisieren.

Mandy


----------



## Findling (27. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Guten Morgen,



admh schrieb:


> Lass der Natur ihren Lauf und beobachte. Beim nächsten mal kannst Du es dann anders machen.



Grundsätzlich lasse ich auch der Natur so weit als eben möglich ihren Lauf. Aber hier sehe ich die Sache doch ganz anders. 

Die toten Frösche müssen raus! Dein Teich ist nicht in der Lage, diese auf "natürliche" Weise abzubauen ohne Schaden zu nehmen. In einem Gartenteich fehlen einfach die "Totengräber" der Natur. Außerdem ist der Teich für mich ein Platz an dem ich Ruhe und Frieden empfinde - das könnte ich nicht wenn ich ständig vergammelte Kadaver vor Augen hätte.   

Meines Wissens ist die Reihenfolge so, dass die Tiere sterben und sinken, dann bilden sich Faulgase im Körper - dadurch bekommt dieser Auftrieb und steigt an die Oberfläche, wenn bei fortschreitender Zersetzung des Kadavers die Faulgase entweichen können sinkt der Körper wieder und bleibt dann auch unten. Die Preisfrage ist jetzt, kommen die toten Frösche noch nach oben oder waren sie schon da?

Davon ausgehend dass die Faulgasbildung durch die kühlen Temperaturen gerade erst begonnen hat, kannst du theoretisch warten, bis sie auftreiben um sie dann leichter abkeschern zu können. Ich würde mich darauf aber nicht verlassen und sie sofort entfernen. 

Warum kannst du sie mit dem Kescher nicht rausholen? Wenn er nicht lang genug ist lass deiner Phantasie freien Lauf und verlänge den Stiel/Griff. Ein paar Kabelbinder und ein Besenstiel können dann schon Wunder bewirken. 

Vielleicht funktioniert es ja auch, den Kescher (mit dem Netzteil ) auf den Grund zu legen und die Kadaver dann mit einem anderen Gerät irgendwie hineinzuschieben.:beten

Die Fäden sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Fadenalgen. Die würden sich über die im Wasser vor sich hin gammelnden Kadaver sehr freuen ... hm, lecker Dünger. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## admh (27. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Bei mir wurde der Versuch durch die Katze jäh gestoppt. Möglichwerweise wäre es ein Fehler gewesen, vielleicht auch nicht. 
Ich bin gerne lernfähig. Wir haben den Teich schließlich erst ein Jahr. Schon von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass Ihr wohl richtig liegt.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Findling (27. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hallo Andreas,

mal ein Fisch (wie groß?) ist die eine Sache, mehrere Frösche/__ Kröten gleichzeitig ist etwas ganz anderes. Man muss das immer im Verhältnis zur Größe des Teiches (Wasservolumen) sehen. Ein Schwimmteich mit mehreren -zigtausend Litern Volumen steckt so was anders weg als eine "Pfütze". Sollte kein Angriff gegen  dich sein, aber ich konnte das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.:sorry

Jedes Tier lagert im Wachstum Nährstoffe im Körper ein (z.B. als Muskelmasse) - wenn der Kadaver sich dann aber im Wasser zersetzt werden diese in relativ kurzer Zeit wieder komplett an das umgebende Wasser abgegeben. Da dadurch ein Nährstoffüberschuß entsteht wird die Natur dafür sorgen, dass dieser verwertet wird. Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich bedeutet ohne großen technischen Aufwand aber immer verstärktes Auftreten von Algen. :beten Theoretisch könnte man jetzt noch unterscheiden, ob es sich um einen Fisch handelt der seine Muskelmasse durch Nährstoffe des Teiches aufgebaut hat oder um besagte Frösche/Kröten die selbige Nährstoffe außerhalb des Teiches "gebunkert" haben...

Ob durch den Zersetzungsprozess ggf. noch Bakterien "getunt" werden die dann für die restlichen Lebewesen im Teich eine Gefahr darstellen können lassen wir jetzt mal ganz beiseite. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## admh (28. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hallo Manfred,

kein Problem. Habe Deine Antwort auch nicht als "Angriff" verstanden. Ein Forum ist schließlich zum Meinungsaustausch da.
Wenn ich Kritik nicht akzeptieren könnte, dann dürfte ich auch nichts schreiben. 
Mich hätte es schon interessiert, welchen Einfluss der tote Fisch auf den Teich gehabt hätte.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Nikolai (28. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hallo Nordlicht,

Dein Teich bedarf einer gründlichen Reinigung, speziell der vielen "alten Blätter" am Bodengrund. Diese sind sicher für den Tod der Frösche verantwortlich, da sie in Bodennähe durch Fäulnis den Sauerstoff aufgezerrt haben. Die Fische konnten sich wahrscheinlich in höheren Wasserschichten über den Winter quälen. Bei 3000 Liter ist es am leichtesten, das Wasser abzupumpen (eventuell in einem Pool zwischenlagern) und den Bodengrund mit einer Harke vom Laub zu befreien. Schonender ist es wenn man mit gespreizten Fingern zwischen den Pflanzen durchgeht. Man bekommt auch das Laub besser zu fassen.
Sicher bedeutet es Stress für die Fische. Aber sicher weniger belastend, als im verseuchten Wasser zu schwimmen und nächsten Winter wieder nach Sauerstoff japsen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (29. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Also ne harke würde ich nicht nehmen . . . schwupps hat man ein loch in die folie gerissen und dann kann man von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Nikolai (29. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hallo Mandy,

ich dachte da auch eher an einen Laubrechen, oder wie man diese Dinger nennt. Ich selbst mach das mit den Fingern, mag sein, dass das für einige zu eklig ist. Gegen das kalte Wasser schützen auch Handschuhe. Selbst wenn sie nass sind, bieten sie einen guten Schutz vor Kälte.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> ich dachte da auch eher an einen Laubrechen



Hey Nikolai,

dann schreib es doch    ...


----------



## Nikolai (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Tote  Frösche auskeschern?*

Hi Mandy,

ja, manchmal schreibe ich schneller als ich denken kann, und dass, wo ich doch nur mit zwei Fingern schreibe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------

